# Problem (better: faulty expectation) with installed FreeBSD



## abtekk (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi guys,

Last time I downloaded FreeBSD 8.2, I downloaded the disc1.iso and burned it, installed BSD and everything but the final product only gave me a command line. Is this normal with the CD ISO and is it different if I download the "FreeBSD-8.2-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.xz" file and install through that?


----------



## bbzz (Dec 1, 2011)

What exactly were you expecting? Looks like you installed it successfully.


----------



## abtekk (Dec 1, 2011)

A gui...


----------



## Dru (Dec 1, 2011)

Rtfm


----------



## bbzz (Dec 1, 2011)

A gui... -----> That way.
Seriously, have a look at FreeBSD handbook. 
FreeBSD doesn't come with gui by default.


----------



## abtekk (Dec 1, 2011)

Is FreeBSD fit for every day computer use?


----------



## Dru (Dec 1, 2011)

Not if you're this clueless already.


----------



## abtekk (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks then? I guess.


----------



## bbzz (Dec 1, 2011)

Yes, it is perfect for daily use. If you are willing to work with it. 
Read handbook, it will be all explained.
The gui thing you'r looking for is under 'X Window system'.


----------



## abtekk (Dec 1, 2011)

I just have too many bad habits from using Linux, hense why I expected X to be preinstalled. I'll go check out the handbook, thank you.


----------



## Dru (Dec 1, 2011)

You received a harsh reply, because if you cant attempt to do a little research on your own, people aren't going to hold your hand around here, and do it for you. Ask yourself this..."what do I need in a desktop" and then do a little searching. There are even plenty of screenshots on the forum here. Not everyone's requirement for a desktop is the same.

Also if you're into mouse clicking 101, and expect every shiny new gadget to plug and play with ease, and no effort on your part, stick with something else.


----------



## abtekk (Dec 1, 2011)

Dru said:
			
		

> You received a harsh reply, because if you cant attempt to do a little research on your own, people aren't going to hold your hand around here, and do it for you. Ask yourself this..."what do I need in a desktop" and then do a little searching. There are even plenty of screenshots on the forum here. Not everyone's requirement for a desktop is the same.
> 
> *Also if you're into mouse clicking 101, and expect every shiny new gadget to plug and play with ease, and no effort on your part, stick with something else.*



No, I don't expect that.


----------



## wblock@ (Dec 1, 2011)

PC-BSD is FreeBSD with a GUI installed.  KDE, unfortunately, but that will be selectable in the next version.


----------

